# Val Salva



## Elfan (May 30, 2003)

I mentioned val salva in another post and someone asked me what I meant by that so here is my best attempt.  If someone with actual medical training wants to jump in be my guest.

Un-refernced quote to a medical dictionary (http://www.breathing.com/articles/valsalvas-maneuver.htm):



> Increase of intrathoracic pressure by forcible exhalation against the closed (or significantly closed) glottis. The maneuver causes a trapping of blood in the great veins, preventing it from entering the chest and right atrium. When the breath is released, the intrathoracic pressure drops and the trapped blood is quickly propelled through the heart, producing an increase in the heart rate (tachycardia) and the blood pressure.  Immediately after this event a reflex bradycardia ensues.
> 
> "Valsalva's maneuver occurs when one holds one's breath and strains. Defecation or urination (many die on the toilet seat), using the arm and upper trunk muscles to move up in bed, or strains during coughing, gagging or vomiting. The increased pressure, immediate tachycardia, and reflex bradycardia can bring about cardiac arrest in vulnerable heart patients."



Very smart sounding/technical definition from The "Super Slow Technical Manual":



> Val Salva (also Val Salva Technique and Val Salva Maneuver) includes an abdominal squeeze with concomitant glottal closure. This produces tremendous intra-abdominal pressure as well as a positive pressure in the thoratic cavity, including the pleural cavity.  Since the airway is closed by the epiglottis, the increased pressure is passed to other areas of the body.  Blood pressure increases to potentially dangerous levels, increasing the probability of stroke.  Venous returns to the right side of the heart is prevented.



So basically the val salva maneuver is holding your breath during exertion, like you probably do on the toilet sometimes or are groaning while lifting a heavy object. Clinically it is used to diagnose hearth issues (http://blueprint.bluecrossmn.com/topic/topic100587639) assist in the emptying of the bladder and treating some male sexual problems regarding premature or rapid ejaculation (http://health.discovery.com/centers/sex/sexpedia/valsalva.html). Some competitive power lifters  feel the increased pressure helps to stabilize the spine and and "core."  It is also used in some Pilates techniques.

Note that while some competitive power lifters use val salva, it is generally something to avoid when lifting weights.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2003)

Sounds like this is 'not recommended'.


----------



## pknox (Nov 17, 2003)

Definitely not, at least if you are prone to cardiac conditions.  I was always told that this is actually what Elvis died of.  If you remember, he was on the toilet at the time.  I don't know if it is true or not, but it makes sense, as the excess weight he was carrying, as well as the drugs he was taking, probably put a great deal of stress on his heart, and could have categorized him as a "vulnerable heart patient."  I do know that when he died, he was found to have 14 different drugs in his bloodstream, and also clogged arteries.  Definitely not characteristics of someone with a strong heart.

The Valsalva maneuver is actually more common than you would think.  When I worked in an Emergency Room a few years ago, we saw this a few times.  It often occurred in older patients who had difficulty going to the bathroom in the first place.  They would strain, and then pass out.  Sometimes they would make it to us and be fine, and sometimes the heart just couldn't bear the strain, and they went straight to the morgue.

In addition to its use in weightlifting, a friend of mine tells me that the Valsalva maneuver is also used by SCUBA divers to equalize pressure.

http://www.scubadiving.com/article/printer_friendly/0,7257,3-40-122-70,00.html


----------

